# Flat black on MK3 Jetta??



## NoStoDubbin (Dec 2, 2008)

I just put on a new hood and front fender that don't match the same color as my car so i figured since i have to paint those anyways then why not just redo the car. I'm just looking for some insight on how flat black would look on my 99 MK3 Jetta and how easy it would be to take care of? Any opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## rollinslow95 (May 16, 2008)

it would look like every other flat black car out there...like its primered, it makes cars look cheap and ****ty...
although there are a FEW cars that have pulled it off


----------



## NoStoDubbin (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (rollinslow95)*

true. I'm painting my friends range rover flat black so i figured i would just use the left over paint from that but i saw a satin black jetta today that looked pretty good so i think i might even consider that since i want to do all the painting myself but don't want to mess with any clear coating at the moment.


----------



## Jesse 2.0 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: (NoStoDubbin)*


flat black ftw


----------



## Jesse 2.0 (Jul 18, 2008)

I wont lie.......it's cool because its different. Even though more and more cars are getting it done. But the biggestttt flaw is that you need to get it done right. Not some cheap primer paint. ACTUAL flat black paint with hardener so it doesnt start chipping......oh and you see every spec of dirt.


----------



## autodubbin98 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (Jesse 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesse 2.0* »_
flat black ftw

looks like garbage to me. 
i dont understand why you would pay for your car to look like this
even if you sprayed it yourself, waste of paint/time/effort


----------



## new2 (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*









satin bottom flat top. bought the car like this, i hated it.


----------



## rollinslow95 (May 16, 2008)

seeing these cars makes me hate it even more. it all goes back to what i had said about it looking like a primer job...


----------



## Jesse 2.0 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: (rollinslow95)*

Whatever you guys think and I bet you guys are the ones who like the rust hoods huh?? hahahah shame on you all. stating your opinions out front like that.


----------



## autodubbin98 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (Jesse 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesse 2.0* »_Whatever you guys think and I bet you guys are the ones who like the rust hoods huh?? hahahah shame on you all. stating your opinions out front like that.

not at all. your car looks like **** /thread


----------



## NoStoDubbin (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (autodubbin98)*

man who the hell are you to start hating on flat colored dubs or any dub for that matter. why don't you post up a pic of your beater.


----------



## NoStoDubbin (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Jesse 2.0)*

props on the paint job. I haven't seen many flat black jettas around so its always nice to see something original and ballsy that not many other people do


----------



## autodubbin98 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (NoStoDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoStoDubbin* »_props on the paint job. I haven't seen many flat black jettas around so its always nice to see something original and ballsy that not many other people do

its not original, nor ballsy. it says i cant do anything successful so maybe i can hide it by flat black. 
flack black defines beater status, if you want your car to look ****ty then go for it breh.
my car looks much better than that wanna be vortex trend car the other dude posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoStoDubbin (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (autodubbin98)*

all i'm seeing are your words and i'm seeing no pics.


----------



## autodubbin98 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (NoStoDubbin)*

i guess you dont know how to use the search button yet...


----------



## NoStoDubbin (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (autodubbin98)*

not bad. i digg the custom headliner. props for it being straight and not crooked or warped like others can be. Just a suggestion, get rid of those rims though. Just for a cool idea even though you already have new e codes, i found these headlights on another jetta that look ill with a black paint job. check em out http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4171764 also go with a badgeless grill. it'll change the whole look of the car


----------



## autodubbin98 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (NoStoDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoStoDubbin* »_not bad. i digg the custom headliner. props for it being straight and not crooked or warped like others can be. Just a suggestion, get rid of those rims though. Just for a cool idea even though you already have new e codes, i found these headlights on another jetta that look ill with a black paint job. check em out http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4171764 also go with a badgeless grill. it'll change the whole look of the car

they are called "frenched" headlights. can be done with paint or laminex. i used to have yellow lenses and got a 90 dollar ticket. as far as paint goes, dont to flat black. satin or semi gloss is much better.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (autodubbin98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autodubbin98* »_
flack black defines beater status, if you want your car to look ****ty then go for it breh.



I agree that in most cases flat black look bad, but you are just ridiculous man. I guess your an MkIII guy, and can't help it though.








I have seen plenty of nice flat painted cars. It's just a preference, some prefer the flat style. 
http://www.tunershop.com/xt/po...t=460
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a well done matte finish.



_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 12:42 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## NoStoDubbin (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

that corrado looks ill.


----------



## Jesse 2.0 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: (NoStoDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoStoDubbin* »_props on the paint job. I haven't seen many flat black jettas around so its always nice to see something original and ballsy that not many other people do

Thank you for the nice comment unlike other ppl on here whom post idiotic opinions meanwhile there car looks worse than mine.
Just stating that I never said my car looked show quality. Im a young kid, what young kid has a show car?








The thread states mk3 Jetta flat black. Mine is so I gave that man an example. However I will agree with you that flat black gets boring after a while. I am considering doing something different in the future. Any ideas people?


----------



## NoStoDubbin (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Jesse 2.0)*

No Prob man. Ha I'm the same way. 18 with very little money and a different colored hood and fender so most likely i'm just gonna spray bomb it in some color that you dont often see. Just cause its better to have a car that stands out in the crowd then have one that looks like every other jetta that drives by. should be fun


----------



## ZanderMan (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (NoStoDubbin)*


----------



## Jesse 2.0 (Jul 18, 2008)

veryyyyy nice mkII jetta my friend whose ever that is.


----------



## Denno (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Flat black on MK3 Jetta?? (NoStoDubbin)*

I used to own a prelude. I know i know. I wisened up. Anywho i flat blacked it with spray paint from walmart and found that it tends to rub off when you wash it. To keep it flat black but durable enough to be washed my dad recommended satin polyurethane in a spray can. It's made for hardwood floor touch ups, but provides superior durability without cracking in sunlight and maintains the flat black appearance. available at your local walmart or hardware store. Happy motoring


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Flat black on MK3 Jetta?? (Denno)*

it's funny cause my car is primered right now and it's embarrassing to drive around sometimes... then i see people go out of their way and pay actual money (not jeffrey dollars or anything like that) to make theirs look just as embarrassing. i just let it be. remember people... bell bottoms were fashionable at one point too.


----------



## ZanderMan (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Flat black on MK3 Jetta?? (MyCarIsRed)*

not everyone likes to be the same dude.. if you cant express yourself, then whats the point?
if someone wants to flat black/matte their car, then do it, i personally love the look
its not embarrassing if the owner likes it


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Flat black on MK3 Jetta?? (ZanderMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZanderMan* »_not everyone likes to be the same dude.. if you cant express yourself, then whats the point?
if someone wants to flat black/matte their car, then do it, i personally love the look
its not embarrassing if the owner likes it









tell that to the owners girlfriend... oh wait.








most girls refuse to ride in the car with me the way it is. and when people beep and wave they don't really seem to get why someone would love such an ugly car. do it for yourself i totally agree... but if you ever plan to get laid again, i suggest keeping it simple.


----------



## ZanderMan (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Flat black on MK3 Jetta?? (MyCarIsRed)*

i disagree with the getting laid bit.. you must live in a town of picky bitchy blondes..


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Flat black on MK3 Jetta?? (ZanderMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZanderMan* »_i disagree with the getting laid bit.. you must live in a town of picky bitchy blondes..









i only date asians


----------



## ZanderMan (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Flat black on MK3 Jetta?? (MyCarIsRed)*

noice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoStoDubbin (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Flat black on MK3 Jetta?? (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i only date asians









Man you shouldn't be in dirty jersey then haha you should live inside of Foxwoods and Mohegan Casinos up here. there are so many asians


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Flat black on MK3 Jetta?? (NoStoDubbin)*

i love it, i wouldn't do it unless i had to but that mk4 in flat looks sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## murdered vr6 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Flat black on MK3 Jetta?? (FirstVDub)*

Actually there are quite a few satin/matte/flat show cars. Most of these I found on the Vortex so if you see your car, I want you to know I think it is bad ass!


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Flat black on MK3 Jetta?? (murdered vr6)*

from what ive seen as long as its an acual flat paint vs. a flat primer it always looks better.


----------



## NoStoDubbin (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Flat black on MK3 Jetta?? (murdered vr6)*

anyone know what color that flat blue is on the gti in the last set of pics? That car looks ill with that color and not to mention the rims def complete the look of that car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Flat black on MK3 Jetta?? (NoStoDubbin)*

he says it in one of his threads, his name is rat4life its a color he got from a mini trucker!!


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Flat black on MK3 Jetta?? (FirstVDub)*

Hows about on a B3>












_Modified by vdubb3dan at 11:07 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

This is only 2 coats, not even dark.
Effort and money?
It costed me $50 dollars to paint my car like this and one day of my time.
( didn't use rattle cans )
BEFORE this.. This car was surface rust city, with a "white" paint job.
I think it was definetly more embarrasing before I flat blacked it. *rolls eyes*



_Modified by BSD at 8:39 AM 2-6-2009_


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSD* »_








This is only 2 coats, not even dark.
Effort and money?
It costed me $50 dollars to paint my car like this and one day of my time.
( didn't use rattle cans )
BEFORE this.. This car was surface rust city, with a "white" paint job.
I think it was definetly more embarrasing before I flat blacked it. *rolls eyes*
_Modified by BSD at 8:39 AM 2-6-2009_

i'd think the rusty paint would be less embarrassing than those wheels... what did you use to paint that for $50? it's kind of uneven, but if there is alternative to rattle can, i'm sure some folks wouldn't mind hearing it.


----------



## mrchaotica (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Here's something that hasn't been posted yet: my girlfriend's BEETLE!


















http://newbeetle.org/forums/showthread.php?t=31148


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Flat black on MK3 Jetta?? (murdered vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murdered vr6* »_









how exactly would this be accomplished? Like a Black Base, and Satin Clear? Or a 1 stage? 
I want my MK4 to have this look, and I'm concerned of it looking like a cheap prime job.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (mrchaotica)*

can you tell me what kind of paint was used on the bug?


----------



## mrchaotica (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_can you tell me what kind of paint was used on the bug?
Sherwin Williams urethane enamel (plus flattener), professionally applied by a body shop. It was a cheap paint job (it should fade in a few years, at which point I'll re-do it), but not a rattle-can one.
See the newbeetle.org thread I linked for more info.


----------



## vwdragracer (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

hey whats up guys i know im new on here but ive been a body guy for sometime now and have done this to a bunch of stuff i myself flat blacked my motorcycle but the way it was done back in the day was PPG DP-90 witch is not really primer its sealer, the problem with anything flat is it fades over time. Unless you flatten out clear witch always lays out like **** its real blotchy. i know DEBEERS makes a flat clear but havnt used it yet. as far as people saying it looks cheap...its one of those things you either love it or hate it or its just somthing to seal it up to get on the road.


----------

